# Sabal Palmetto(?) seedlings in Bermuda lawn



## Meatpopsickle (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm fairly certain the below is a seedling from a sabal palmetto palm. They are a common palm tree in Phoenix and I have seen these seedlings turn from one single leaf blade to what is seemingly a miniature palm with large fan leaves in short order. In fact I have let one go unchecked for the past 8 weeks by my pool filter for fun. Pretty insane how quickly the develop. Image attached.

Generally I just pluck them out of the ground when I see these long seedlings pop up overnight. First question can anyone confirm?

Second question- with cutting at such a low height i am afraid I'll just keep chopping the tops off of these as the roots develop and before I know it I have a really well root dense palm in my soil. Probably doubtful if I continue to remove its energy source but the image showing how quickly they develop tells me they put down serious roots in short order. I prefer to remove them in a less manual way if possible. I have had some of these develop for 3-4 weeks in gravel and sprayed with a fairly concentrated dose of glyphosate to which they just laughed at me and kept on going about their business. Roots get so dense and such a hold onto the soil it requires digging them out. Any Bermuda safe chemical people have used with success against these?


----------



## Meatpopsickle (Apr 7, 2020)

Follow up to this if anyone can help - I have done some research and it seems Trifluralin may be effective against these palms.

Can anyone confirm Trifluralin is safe to use on Bermuda turf without risk of damage?


----------



## Ellford (Apr 19, 2020)

One man's pest is another's fancy. I'd love to grow that here where I am...


----------



## Meatpopsickle (Apr 7, 2020)

Ellford said:


> One man's pest is another's fancy. I'd love to grow that here where I am...


So true!


----------

